# Disturbia movie.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi,
Has anyone seen disturbia? What are your thoughts? Is it really scary? Because I want to see it. Thanks.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Disturbia was good. I give it a B maybe a C+


----------

